# live plug avec wifi ?



## Christiansen (25 Avril 2007)

France telecom me propose, pour que la wifi de la life box traverse une épaisse cloison, de brancher deux live plug, dont un(e) sur le mac ; queqlu'un a-t-il une idée de ce que ça signifie ?  merci de votre aide !


----------



## AuGie (25 Avril 2007)

:modo: quel rapport avec Mac OSx ?, je deplace


----------

